# Keyboard/touchpad not always available?

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I am installing Gentoo onto a Toshiba L775D laptop. Normally upon cold boot, everything works. However, if I reboot the unit I lose the keyboard and touchpad. I see no errors in the logs. What could be causing this? Holding the power button and booting cold fixes this again.

----------

## shadow_code

Hey The_Great_Sephiroth,

what says dmesg after a reboot?

Greets

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I may have something figured out. It is setting my built-in keyboard as input3. If I plug in my Razer Black Widow USB keyboard THAT gets set as input0 and it works. There are no errors related to the keyboard, however. I only see that it is set as input3.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I may have figured out something, but still not sure. If I press any key on the GRUB menu, my stuff always seems to work. If I let it boot on its own, it may or may not work. What the heck could cause this? Nothing is strange in the logs.

----------

## Roman_Gruber

you may use xev to see if there are any events generated when you press a key or use the touchpad in question

----------

